# Homemade Calcutta Surf Rods



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Utility grade Calcutta surf rods. These aren't finished but they are usable as is. Something fun to do on a rainy day.


----------



## Bazztex (Jul 9, 2006)

Sweet

Now that right there is Old School surf fishin rods !

Where did you get the Calcutta canes.. I know somebody on the TFF is trying to locate some Calcutta Poles to do the same thing.

Bazz


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Calcutta Cane for Surf Rods*

The bait shop in Winnie had some last year...I'd bet they still have some of them...
They are about 1.5 to 2 miles south of I 10 on SH 124 on the right....
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a standing reward of a Chicken Fried Steak Dinner for information leading me to a source of Calcutta canes. If you have a spare cane let me know and I'll buy it from you. 
I have called all the usual places between Beaumont and Corpus Christi and there are *NO* Calcutta's for sale along the Texas Gulf Coast. The distributors warehouse got washed out by Katerina and none are being imported at this point in time. They're all gone.


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Tom! Looking Good! I might have to take you up on the CFS, Have you checked the Rod Building .org ... When we going fishing?
Fish Jockey Alias "IDX"


----------



## willybugger (Aug 30, 2006)

Back in the ol days I got them in Port Lavaca at Ed Melchers on Main Street. The Hardware store is still there, might find them there. A good Chicken fried steak is hard to beat.
Willyburger


----------



## Bazztex (Jul 9, 2006)

www.BambooandRattan.com is th only place I found tapered Calcutta poles listed for sale... It lists them in Bundles of 25- 50ea... so I guess you'd have to Pony Up pretty good bucks to get some. Click on Applications and then Fishing.

Bazz


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

You might try this place;

http://www.yucatanbamboo.com/pic.php?id=88

Do not know if they are still selling them. May want to do a group order if there is enough interest.


----------



## Bazztex (Jul 9, 2006)

I hope Yucatan is back in business..Gulfport Mississippi (Listed as their location) was pretty much wiped off the map by Hurricane Katrina.

Bazz


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep, their Gulfport warehouse got flooded out. I was told they sold the remaining bamboo to an operation in Boston. The problem has always been shipping. UPS and the rest can’t ship anything over 8' lg. The 24-26' long poles have to go motor freight (i.e.18 wheeler). Even a bundle of 50 will have damaged canes. Getting small lots to Houston from Boston would be expensive.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Brings back memories......


----------

